# absolute little stinking brat!!!



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

My in-laws are here visiting for the week and holy cow, I'm about to send Bryco off to jail or sell him on ebay or I don't know what. It's only 10:30 am and we are already on belly-band #3. I took him outside and walked him first thing to get him on empty but apparently he kept reserves, little brat!!!

So far I've seen him try to mark ...both my father-in-law's legs (he's old old old so he didn't notice, my hubby was his midlife crisis LOL), my mother-in-law's purse, her coat, MY new curtains, our new couch, both of my shoes, every toy he comes across, his food bowl, both of his sisters, Trigger multiple times, and the dog bed. I swear to you it is UNBELIEVABLE. 

He actually successfully peed on MIL's coat and scarf last night because we hadn't had the chance to band him in the 2 seconds we'd been inside the door. UGH.

AND he won't stop growling at Trigger just because Trigger exists. Seriously could strink him up by his neck fur right now!!

(for those that don't know, he is intact because I show him).


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

:tard: I don't envy you!!! You know I went through a bit of a deal with Marley marking...drove me mad! Which is why when I get my little show dog it'll be a female. LOL

Sounds like he's a little insecure with his houseguests & is making sure everyone knows they're in his house. Wish I had some ideas for you but I know it's hard (or impossible) fighting nature! I just hope it settles soon...


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

oh dear, sorry but that had me laughing so hard, the cheeky little monkey is certainly marking his territory.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Omg I'd be a mess if I was you!! He obviously feels with visitors in his house he needs to tell everyone that anything everything and everyone is his!!

How embarrassing!! Omg I don't envy you in the slightest


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

ha ha little devil don't they show us up lol x


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

NInja used to mark baby's head lol! He finally stopped marking even tho he was neutered he was still marking bc baby is unaltered. He even peed in her eye a couple times lol poor Baby. 

One of the TOP reasons we didn't want another male lol


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow....this actually sounds quite funny. The time when I worried about Rico having company he was fine and the times when I though he'd be great he was all out of sorts. They definitly make things interesting--there is a lot of dog in the tiny package.


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

You have far more self restraint than me. After the first time he would have gotten the telling off of a lifetime and attached to me. If he tried it again we would have a come to Jesus meeting and he would be banished to a crate.


----------



## FurKidMommy (Nov 13, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> My in-laws are here visiting for the week and holy cow, I'm about to send Bryco off to jail or sell him on ebay or I don't know what. It's only 10:30 am and we are already on belly-band #3. I took him outside and walked him first thing to get him on empty but apparently he kept reserves, little brat!!!
> 
> So far I've seen him try to mark ...both my father-in-law's legs (he's old old old so he didn't notice, my hubby was his midlife crisis LOL), my mother-in-law's purse, her coat, MY new curtains, our new couch, both of my shoes, every toy he comes across, his food bowl, both of his sisters, Trigger multiple times, and the dog bed. I swear to you it is UNBELIEVABLE.
> 
> ...


Oh no! What a little stinker! :lol: Yes, I had to laugh, but if it was going on in my house, I would be ready to string him up too! :lol:



Chihuahuasloveme said:


> NInja used to mark baby's head lol! He finally stopped marking even tho he was neutered he was still marking bc baby is unaltered. He even peed in her eye a couple times lol poor Baby.
> 
> One of the TOP reasons we didn't want another male lol


:lol: When we got Willow, Wizard marked her. She was trying to pee and he politely hiked that leg up and got her all the way down her back!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

omg Bryco! Stop terrorizing everyone with your pee!  Yikes I feel sorry for you and hubby, hun. That's a lot to deal with.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hehe its really not that bad, I mean, he's just peeing on himself. But its ridiculous what a little snot he's being. 

We correct by giving him a squirt of water in the face(he HATES this), and a firm "NO". I do believe that a) we need to be consistent and b) not too harsh or it will make him LESS confident, thus making the problem worse. I don't want my dog to not do something because its terrified of me. For the most part he's a good dog, hehe just this one problem he has  

The funny part is my FIL is so old he doesn't have a clue what is going on lol. There B is lifting his leg on FIL's shoe and FIL is exclaiming what a little darling boy he is. Its so funny I'm dying here. 

As long as we are keeping him in fresh dry belly bands, I think thats really the "solution" for now, rather than try to trust him w/o them. LOL.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Ha, I read your post wrong, I thought he successfully peed on all of those things you mentioned. I missed the word "try". :lol: I'm glad he only succeeded on a coat and scarf.


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Awwww haha naughty Bryco!! He sounds like he could be best friends with perry, tho perry only pee's up people in the show ring! 
xxx


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Darcy is like this to. He only does it when someone/thing new comes into the house tho. O and i think he tried to pee up Sarah bag at the Lcc show! Naughty Darcy!!


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

poor you, but i have to laugh just picturing the scene, i hope he settles down soon


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Bryco you brat! Everyone already knows you own everything! LOL!!
I hope he stops soon for you!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm sure glad human males don't do this. Can you even imagine?! 

Bryco needs a little t-shirt that says "The World Is My Toilet"

LOL! :tongue3:


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

OMG Bryco you are too funny! Sebastian was like that, he'd piss on anything, even peed on Zoey a few times. Drove me BONKERS! He peed on my MIL's shoes one time, (not that I really cared as she drives me insane) lol.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

ooh, so sorry he's being such a bratty boy!.  He really is a little turd isn't he. lol
If he doesn't knock it off, i'd stick his butt in his crate for a while.
Good Luck!


----------



## MsGramma (Jul 23, 2010)

HeHeHe ---- 
View attachment 5189


I need Him to come and visit when My in-laws come.Sorry but I think it is funny even though it is serious Sorry.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I'm sure glad human males don't do this. Can you even imagine?!
> 
> Bryco needs a little t-shirt that says "The World Is My Toilet"
> 
> LOL! :tongue3:



Omg lol, gonna see if I can have a shirt made for him that says that. He's settled down a teeny bit but lets just say our new order of belly bands came just in time!! The personality difference between my neutered and intact boy are astonishing. Oh, ugh, and remember the pics you showed me of a male w/ it "all the way out"? Yeahhh...all the time now...he humps Trigger's head like that. YUCK!!



cprcheetah said:


> OMG Bryco you are too funny! Sebastian was like that, he'd piss on anything, even peed on Zoey a few times. Drove me BONKERS! He peed on my MIL's shoes one time, (not that I really cared as she drives me insane) lol.


HAHAHAHA I still like my in laws but OMG the peeing and peeing and peeing...its insane! His water intake is wayyyy up b'c he has to keep his pee-er stocked...brat! 



cherper said:


> ooh, so sorry he's being such a bratty boy!.  He really is a little turd isn't he. lol
> If he doesn't knock it off, i'd stick his butt in his crate for a while.
> Good Luck!


LOL yeah he's about to get the crate treatment, little stinker. This is the worst he's ever been...by a LOT!



MsGramma said:


> HeHeHe ----
> View attachment 5189
> 
> 
> I need Him to come and visit when My in-laws come.Sorry but I think it is funny even though it is serious Sorry.



Hahaha oh its funny! But man, what a brat


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Bryco needs a little t-shirt that says "The World Is My Toilet"
> 
> LOL! :tongue3:


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

HOly Banana no thank you... I so understand your frustration tho!


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

lmaoooooooooooooooooo


----------

